# Clothing Line Owners: Whats the best way to ship alot of individual orders?



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok I was wondering from the Clothing Line owners here... what would you say is the best system to ship so many individual orders?

Im going to outsource the hats, but the screenprinted shirts we are going to do in-house..

But after we have our products ready to be order on shelves ready to be sold online, say we start getting alot of orders. Can someone give me a step by step system you have used.. Id love to cut the learning curve all the way down with someones experiences 

* You get an order (and than what? Whats the steps)

- Who do you ship through? UPS or the USPO?
- Do you make trip daily & stand in line & mail out each order? (is there a better way on a mass scale or even semi-mass scale)

Another thing I was curious about:
- Is there a huge #1 online store program/company people use for their sites? Whats the one most major companies use (or do they just have a web designer just make a shopping site from scratch?)

Thanks so much!


----------



## NF (Feb 21, 2013)

You can setup an account with USPS, FedEx or UPS and schedule package pickup through them. If you work from home they will come to your home but you must be a registered business, they ask for the business information when you setup the account.


----------



## baNz64 (Dec 3, 2009)

The website we use has built in PayPal cart that allows me to select what type of service, whether it be UPS or USPS. I personally like using USPS though sometimes I find the wait to be a little annoying, I also find the prices to be more affordable and with the PayPal help its easy to setup, pay for, and print the label online. 

In my area atleast, going to the post office around 10am the wait is smaller than going around their opening/closing time. Hope it helps!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

baNz64 said:


> In my area atleast, going to the post office around 10am the wait is smaller than going around their opening/closing time. Hope it helps!


Why do you have to wait in line to to drop off postage-paid packages?


----------



## baNz64 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't do it for shipping my product because its all prepaid and I just speak to the representative and drop it off to them. For personal items, that was my observation.I was just giving you the heads up if you decide to not do it all online and things were not prepaid.


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Everyone thanks so much for the info, this helps alot!


----------



## owenlove (Mar 19, 2012)

which ever gives the best bargain, go for it. many shopping sites like www.luxebutik.com use fedex for international shipping. for internal UPS is good.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

setup your system to have a feed of your orders via the system api.
have a fulfillment house pull this feed and ship your orders
If you have the large volume you are talking about this is going to be your easiest way vs. staffing, rent, etc


----------

